# Something to play with!



## jsshieldsjr (Dec 26, 2009)

I bought a few roling stock at the show yesterday and had to set something up so I could watchemgoround!


----------



## jsshieldsjr (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok whay are the pics not showing? I copied the "Image URL for use on other sites:" from Fotiki. Clicked "Manage Attachments" and pasted the link in the "Upload File from a URL" HMMMMM


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I see pics.

A UP 820, BNSF 3702, BNST 9374, and what appears to be a small yard.


Jody


----------

